# لمن يهمة عمل بورد لمكينة الحفر فهذا هو



## محمد الخطيب محمد (13 مايو 2009)

لمن يهمة عمل بورد لمكينة الحفر فهذا هو الح(http://www.otocoup.com/CarteL6208_e.htm#Cmd


----------



## majestic1 (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه

اللهم آمين


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور جعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
اخ محمد هل ممكن ان اتصل بك للافاده


----------



## محمد الخطيب محمد (23 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز بلال من الممكن مناقشة ما تريد عن طريق المنتدا لكى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## بلال زبيب (31 مايو 2009)

السلام اخ محمد انا اريد بورد لمكنه روتر 3 اكس 
المكنه نوع jiachen
الموتورات موجوده وعندي كروت x y z و power suplier
باقي التوصيل


----------



## sakr56 (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد الخطيب


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا
وخيرا جزيت
واتمنى لك التوفيق والتميز


----------

